

Multiple Concurrent Linux Distributions without a VM - whalesalad
http://lenexa.teddziuba.com/2011/01/multiple-concurrent-linux-distros.html

======
jolan
Neat, I didn't know about schroot. I've mostly been using vserver which is
basically FreeBSD jail for Linux:

<http://linux-vserver.org/>

